
Launch: Nextjournal Public Beta - kvlr
https://nextjournal.com/mk/public-beta
======
fifnir
wow that pricing is aggressive..

How much data can I have in the system with the free version?

~~~
kvlr
We currently don't enforce any limits on data storage and the largest singe
file I know of is 110 GB. Ideally, we'd like our paid version to subsidize the
open source/science version similar to how it works on GitHub.

